# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Δεν ανοιγει λαπτοπ  ASUS

## Κωστης

Καλημερα σε ολους. 
Θελω τη βοηθεια σας το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν ανοιγει το λαπτοπ μου, ειναι ASUS X50N series, CPU Ath. 64 TK53 καρτα γραφηκων nVIDIA  GEFORCE 7000M.
Το προβλημα ξεκινησε ενω ειμουν στο ιντερνετ, αλαζω σελιδα και μετα απο λιγο εκλεισε το λεπτοπ, το ανοιγω βγαζωντας την μπαταρια   νορμαλ σταρτ, μετα δυο με τρια λεπτα κληνει παλι, τον εκανε τρεις φορες και μετα τιποτε, παταω το κουμπι εναρξεις αναβει το λαμπακι ακουγωνται δυο με τρια γκρρρ  και κληνει, αυτο που το γκρρ εινε σαν να προσπαθη να γυρηση τον σκληρο δισκο. Οταν βαζω το τροφοδωτικο κανει συνεχωμενα αυτα που ειπα τελευταια.
Ελπιζω στη βοηθεια σας για μια ακομη φορα.
Ευχαρηστω προκαταβοληκα και ζητω συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.

----------


## grglaz

εγγυηση εχει?

----------


## h@ris

Σαν πρόβλημα της μητρικής μου ακούγεται. Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις την μπαταρία και να πατήσεις το power button για 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα να το αποφορτίσεις και δοκίμασε πάλι να το ανάψεις. 

Πόσο καιρό το έχεις;

----------


## passer07

καλά αν έχει εγγύηση πήγαινέ το  εκεί γιατί  οι εγγυήσεις τους είναι περίεργες(παλικάρι  πήγε λαπτοπ για service κ επειδή  είχε ξεβάψει βίδα θεωρήθηκε ανοιγμένο αρα καπούτ εγγύηση  :Confused1:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  ελεος  ) 

μπορεί οντως να ειναι μητρική ,να σε ρωτήσω εχεις ελέγξει αν εχεις πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό ?(το ποιο απλό το λεω να μην ψάχνουμε :Wink: )

----------


## Κωστης

Για σε ολους σας και ευχαρηστω για της αμεσες απαντησεις.
1) grglaz   εγγυησει δεν εχει.
2) h@ris δυο χρονια
3) passero7  τροφοδοτικο δεν ελενξα

τωρα θα ξεκινησω να κανω αυτα που μου προτειναται και στη συνεχεια θα σας ενημερωσω. Σας ευχαρηστω και παλι.

----------


## Κωστης

Λοιπον!    1) εκανα αυτο με την μπαταρια εξω και 5 δευτερολεπτα πατημενο το κουμπι αλλα! τιποτε.

2)  ελενξα το τερφοδοτικο βγαζει 19.57 Volt  DC

μου κανει τα εξεις, πατωντας το σταρτ  αναβει το λαμπακι κανει γκρρρρ δυο φορες τουτ τουτ ξανα γκρρρρ και σταματα, κατι σαν να μη εχει δυναμη να ξεκινησει ο σκληρος δισκος.

----------


## leosedf

Ενδέχεται επίσης να έχει φρακάρει και το ανεμιστηράκι λόγω μπίχλας. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ανοίξεις για να δείς τι γίνεται μέσα αρχικά.

----------


## Κωστης

Σε ευχαρηστω φιλε μου για την απαντηση σου,  το ανεμιστηρακι το ειχα κοιταξει πριν κανα μηνα ηταν καθαρο τωρα παω να το δω και τα λεμε.

----------


## Leonardo

Οταν τον ανοιξεις ελενξε τα καλωδια αν ειναι κουμπωμενα καλα με τις επαφες..

----------


## Κωστης

Ευχαρηστω και παλι ολους για της απαντησεις σας.
Leonardo, μου λες για καλωδια,για πια ομως; αυτα απο το ανεμειστηρακι, ¨η  καπια αλλα.

Τελικα εκανα ελενχω το ανεμειστηρακι το εβγαλα απο την βαση και η ψυκτρες ηταν σχεδον βουλωμενες τις καθαρησα αλλα τα ιδια.

----------


## Leonardo

Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις  να αντικαταστησεις εναν νεο σκληρο δισκο με τον παλιο σου . Σου βρισκεται καποιος δισκος αχρησιμοποιητος??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βρες από τον κατασκευαστή του ΒΙΟΣ τα "τουτ τουτ"(μπιπ) σε τι αντιστοιχεί.
Αν έχεις σιντιρομ βάλε δίσκο Linux ή win (aφού ρυθμίσεις ΒΙΟΣ) να δεις αν ξεκινάει. Πιστεύω ότι είναι σκληρός ή μνήμη.

----------


## Κωστης

Παιδια σας ευχαρηστω ολους,
δισκο δεν εχω αλλον και δευτερον δεν ανοιγει καθολου το λεπτοπ μονο κανει αυτα τα χαρακτηριστηκα που ανεφερα.

----------


## Leonardo

Για μητρικη το κοβω! Το καλυτερο ειναι να το πας σε ενα τεχνικο για να στο επισκευασει , παρα βαζοντας χερι εσυ να το κανεις για πεταμα! Σου εχει πεσει πεσει ποτε το λαπτοπ?

----------


## Κωστης

Λεοναρντο, ουτε επεσε ουτε κτυπησε τιποτα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... δεν ανοίγει καθόλου το laptop μόνο κάνει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά που ανέφερα.



Γειά σου Κώστα, ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή.
Εφόσον δεν έχει εγγύηση και το ξεβίδωσες, έλεγξε όπως είπαν παραπάνω τα βυσματάκια καλωδίων, αφαίρεσε σκληρό και μνήμη, καθάρισε τις επαφές τις μνήμης με καθαρό οινόπνευμα σε χαρτοπετσέτα, βάλε τη μνήμη στη θέση της. Ελεγξε ότι η CPU είναι σωστά και σταθερά τοποθετημένη (αν δεν είναι κολλημένη και αν έχεις πρόσβαση).

Με ή χωρίς σκληρό πρέπει στο boot να δεις το BIOS screen με τις επιλογές DEL και F2.
Αν δεν ανάβει καθόλου η οθόνη έλεγξε με προσοχή τα καλώδια που συνδέεται και προσπάθησε να δεις μήπως λειτουργεί το LCD αλλά είναι σκοτεινό και δεν ανάβει το CCFL (ή LED στα νέα).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Κωστης

GeorgeVita χεραιτε και νασαι καλα,
 λοιπον ξεκιναω χειρουργιο και θα επιστρεψω, ελπιζω με καλα νεα.  Να εισται ολοι καλα και σας ευχαρηστω θερμα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... λοιπόν ξεκινάω χειρουργείο ...



Πρόσεχε τις κινήσεις σου μη κάνεις παραπάνω ζημιά!
Κράτα σημειώσεις, ξεκίνα από τα απλά (καθάρισμα επαφών μνήμης, βυσματάκια)
 βγάζε φωτογραφίες με το κινητό μη ξεχάσεις τίποτε ασύνδετο!
Η μπαταρία και η τροφοδοσία βγαλμένα όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί.
G

----------


## Κωστης

Ενταξει ξεκιναω οπως μου λες και βλεπουμε,φυσικα παντα με προσωχη.

----------


## Κωστης

Να¨μαι παλι,ανοιξα καθαρησα τα βησματα ολα τη μνημη τον σκληρο δισκο την CPU τιποτε και μετα απο αυτα, το μονο καινουργιο ειναι οτι το  (γκρρρ) προερχαιτε απο το       σιτιρομ    που προσπαθει να το θεση σε κινηση.

Δοκημασα χωρις τη μνημη και σκληρο δισκο να το βαλω σε λειτουργια παλι τα ιδια με το γκρρρρ, αλλά οταν τραβαω το σηρταρακι του σιτιρομ, εξω δεν ακουεται τιποτε μονο το λαμπακι αναβει για δυο τρια δευτερολεπτα και σβηνει, τι; να ειναι, σκληρος δεν λεει, μνημη μαλον ουτε και αυτη, γιατι! και διχως αυτα παλι τα ιδια κανει.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ουπς! Χωρις τη μνημη πανω να ξερεις οτι δεν ανοιγει καθολου το πισι ουτως ή αλλως!!!! ουτε στη bios δεν μπαινει!! μονο χωρις σκληρο λειτουργει! βαλε πανω τη μνημη και ανοιξε το. αν γυρνανε ανεμιστηρακια σιντι ρομ κτλ δοκιμασε να φωτησεις με ενα φακο την οθονη μηπως και διακρινεις τιποτα γραμματα...οπως ειπε και καποιος αλλος μπορει να εχει καμμενο backlight η οθονη

----------


## Κωστης

Για σου και ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση σου.
Το λαπτοπ δεν ανοιγει το μονο που κανει ειναι, οταν παταω το κουμπι να ανοιξει προσπαθει να εκινηση το σιτιρομ κανει δυο (γκρρρρ) και αυτο ειναι ολο. Οταν ειναι να ανοιξει, το λαμπακι αναβει μονιμα, ενω τωρα οπως ειπα πιθο πριν μετα το γκρρρρρρρ δεν κανει τιποτε, οταν βαζω το τροφοδοτικο προσπαθει να μπη σε εκινηση κανει δυο φορες το γκρρ σταματα και παλι απο την αρχη,με την μπαταρια το κανει μια μονο φορα και τελος. :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Ουτε και το ανεμειστηρακι δουλεβει

----------


## h@ris

Κατά 99% μητρική εφόσον έκανες όλα τα παραπάνω. Το γκρρ που ακούς είναι επειδή η μητρική δεν δίνει σωστό ρεύμα και ούτε για τον οπλισμό του cd rom δεν αρκεί. Μπορείς να το πας σε κάποιο μαγαζί ώστε να σου βγάλουν κόστος αντικατάστασης και αν σε συμφέρει προχωράς. (Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν συμφέρει).

----------


## georgz

Αφού το άνοιξες δες στην μητρική ή στην μνήμη αν υπάρχει κάποιο κομμάτι μαυρισμένο 
μήπως έχει καεί. Τον σκληρό τον ακούς να δουλεύει όταν πατάς το κουμπί??
Πρέπει να είναι πιθανότατα η ram ή ο σκληρός. Αυτά μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις. Αυτά κοίτα.

----------


## Radiometer

δοκίμασε να βγάλεις και το DVD-ROM και δοκίμασε πάλι

----------


## Κωστης

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Radiometer: μου λες να βγαλω το DVD-ROM δηλαδη, να βαλω το ντεφαουντερομ και να προσπαθησω να ανοιξει;

Θα εφαρμοσω και τα παραπανω που μου λετε και βλεπουμε.
Σας ευχαρηστω παρα πολυ για της απαντησης.

Τον σκληρο δεν τον ακουω, γιατι δεν ανοιγει καθολου.

----------


## aquasonic

Ω ρε παιδες... την nvidia 7ΧΧΧ δεν εχει το παιδι? (δεν μας ενδιαφερει πoια συγκεκριμενη)... Αυτη τα παιξε... Επισκευαζεται το motherboard αρκει να ξερεις πως  :Very Happy:

----------


## Κωστης

Καλημερα σε ολους

aguasonic    για σου και σε 'σενα, λες οτι ειναι η καρτα γραφηκων, και οτι επισκευαζετε αρκει να ξερω πως!  χμ, ελα ομως που δεν ξερω, με καποιες οδιγιες ισως, εχω την ψυχραιμια να το κανω.

Υπενθυμηζω πως το λαπτοπ δεν ξεκιναει, κανει αυτα που προαναφερα.


Σας ευχαρηστω θερμα ολους σας για της οδιγιες και το χρονο σας.

----------


## h@ris

> Ω ρε παιδες... την nvidia 7ΧΧΧ δεν εχει το παιδι? (δεν μας ενδιαφερει πoια συγκεκριμενη)... Αυτη τα παιξε... Επισκευαζεται το motherboard αρκει να ξερεις πως



Και νόμιζα πως ίσχυε μόνο για τα mac το εν λόγω πρόβλημα. 

Τότε ίσως  πρέπει να το πας στην αντιπροσωπεία γιατί νομίζω είναι on board. Τσέκαρε  στο site της asus με το μοντέλο σου μήπως ισχύει κανένα quality program  αν είναι έτσι.

----------


## Κωστης

Για σε ολους, να ειστε καλα,
 απο βδομαδα πρωτα ο Θεος θα ενεργησω αναλογος και θα σας απαντησω σχετηκα με τις εξεληκσης χερετω.

----------


## Radiometer

Aυτό με την κάρτα γραφικών που λέτε έχει ένα ενδιαφέρων,

Κώστα στην αρχή είπες ότι το ανεμιστήρακι το είδες και είναι καθαρό,
τις γρίλιες τις ψήκτρας που συνήθως είναι κρυμμένες  και δεν φαίνονται τις είδες αν είναι καθαρές ?

αρχικά είπες ότι ξεκινούσε, άλλα τώρα διάβασα ότι δεν ξεκινά καν?

ποιο ASUS έχεις ?

----------


## h@ris

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι αν ήταν κάρτα γραφικών θα εκκινούσε κανονικά αλλά δεν θα είχε απεικόνιση. Οπότε άκυρο.

----------


## Radiometer

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι αν ήταν κάρτα γραφικών θα εκκινούσε κανονικά αλλά δεν θα είχε απεικόνιση. Οπότε άκυρο.



να συνήθως έτσι είναι,   άλλα στην αρχή τουλάχιστον έδειχνε σημεία ζωής τώρα δεν ανάβει καν

----------


## klik

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι αν ήταν κάρτα γραφικών θα εκκινούσε κανονικά αλλά δεν θα είχε απεικόνιση. Οπότε άκυρο.



αν καεί απο υπερθέρμανση (συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα σε laptop) το GPU ενδέχεται να παγώνει το bus επικοινωνίας και δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα (ούτε το POST).

Αν καεί η έξοδος της ή η μνήμη της (αν έχει ανεξάρτητη μνήμη), τότε το laptop λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλα στα τυφλά.

----------


## aquasonic

Ο προβλημας στις καρτες 7000 και 8000 της nvidia ειναι η κολληση των bga που ειναι απο τις πρωτες "οικολογικες", και με την διαστολη συστολη ραγιζει και δημιουργει ψυχρες κολλησεις, γιατι τα υλικα της εχουν διαφορετικες ιδιοτητες επι του θερμενομενου θεματος. Αυτο συμβαινει σε ολα τα laptop, απλα καποιες εταιριες εχουν καλυτερα συστηματα ψυξης και τα chip αντεχουν. 

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, εσενα σου εχει δημιουργησει ορισμενες ψυχρες κολλησεις, και για αυτο δεν γινεται τιποτα. Στα ΗΡ αμα εβαζες μια εξωτερικη οθονη μπορουσες να δεις το post και το φορτωμα των windows, αλλα εως εκει.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα χρειαστεις ψησιμο με θερμο αερα. Το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι πως στα ΗΡ θες ~10 λεπτα στους 300 βαθμους να περνας την μητρικη. Σε εσενα δεν ξερω... (θεωρητικα αμα μυριζεις και καταλαβεις οτι το flux "πηρε" κλπ μπορεις εμπειρικα να υπολογισεις τον χρονο που θελει) Αμα ομως το παρακανεις μπορει να παρεις την μητρικη στο χερι...

----------


## klik

Το πρόβλημα στα τσιπάκια αυτά είναι πιό βαθύ και δυστυχώς δεν λύνεται πάντα [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgTbkTK2iwk&feature=related"]έτσι[/ame]:
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...hips-defective

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να βοηθήσει η λύση αυτή, αλλά μετά απο κάποιο (μικρό :Wink:  χρονικό διάστημα επανέρχεται το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κωστης

Για σας, παιδια χιλια ευχαρηστω για το ενδιαφερων σας,
να απαντησω το ανεμιστηρακι το καθαρησα και της γριλιες ολα.

Το λαπτοπ ειναι  ASUS  X50N
καρτα γραφηκων  nVIDIA 7000M
AMD   64   Athlon  X2

Ξεχασα να αναφερω και μπορει να με κραξετε και καλα θα κανεται.

Να τα πω απο την αρχη,   ενω ημουν στο ιντερντετ και αλαζω σελιδα μου σβηνει το λαπτοπ,το ανοιγω και μετα στο λεπτο παλι σβηνει το ανοιγω εφοσον εβγαλα την μπαταρια,μου ειχε ζητησει το δισκακι με τα Date για διορθωμα,απο τον φοβο μη μου κανει  φορματ γιατι εχω παλλα αρχεια δεν το εβαλα, μου ειχε ανοιξει τρεις φορες και τελος, τωρα παταω το κουμπι να ανοιξει αναβει το λαμπακι κανει δυο γκρρρρ και κληνει, οταν ειναι με το τρφοδοτικο προσπαθει συνεχεια,δηλαδη κανει τα ιδια συνεχως.

Πηρα καρτα μνημης καινουργια την εβαλα αλλα τιποτε, αυτα τα νεα μου και ζητω σηνγνωμη για την ταλαιπορια που δημιουργισα.

----------


## Κωστης

Για σε ολους
 Σημερα το πηγα σε μαστορα θα το δει κα θα μου πει τιμη, 25€ στανταρ για το ανοιγμα και μετα βλεπουμαι.
Αυτα για την ωρα νεοτερα μαλον αυριο το απογευμα.

----------


## Κωστης

Για σε ολους

Τελικα μου ειπαν οτι χαλασε η μητρηκη και αν θελω να διορθωσω την ζημια το κοστος ειναι  400 ευρωπουλα, με λιγα λογια παμε για αγορα αλλου λαπτοπ, αυτα τα νεα και σας ευχαρηστω ολους για την βοηθεια.

Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση, θελω να κανω το τρικ του  (Κλικ) αλλα' δεν μπορεσα να ξεκουμποσω την μητρηκη, εβγαλα ολες τις βιδες αλλα' καπου προς την μεση σαν να εχει βιδα, ρωτω.. μηπως ειναι και κουμποτο; αν γνωρηζεται κατι, παρακαλω τα φωτα σας.

Να εισται ολοι καλα....

----------


## Radiometer

από το κάτω μέρος έβγαλες  RAM Δίσκο και την κάρτα του ασυρμάτου WiFi.
βγάλε καμιά φώτο να δούμε

----------


## Mihos

> Για σε ολους
> 
> Τελικα μου ειπαν οτι χαλασε η μητρηκη και αν θελω να διορθωσω την ζημια το κοστος ειναι  400 ευρωπουλα, με λιγα λογια παμε για αγορα αλλου λαπτοπ, αυτα τα νεα και σας ευχαρηστω ολους για την βοηθεια.
> 
> Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση, θελω να κανω το τρικ του  (Κλικ) αλλα' δεν μπορεσα να ξεκουμποσω την μητρηκη, εβγαλα ολες τις βιδες αλλα' καπου προς την μεση σαν να εχει βιδα, ρωτω.. μηπως ειναι και κουμποτο; αν γνωρηζεται κατι, παρακαλω τα φωτα σας.
> 
> Να εισται ολοι καλα....



Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις βγάλει όλες της βίδες, αλλά ναι είναι και κουμποτο. Πρέπει να ξεκούμπωσει περιμετρικά το πλαστικό.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Τελικά μου είπαν ότι χάλασε η μητρική και αν θέλω να διορθώσω την ζημιά το κόστος είναι  400 ευρώπουλα, με λίγα λόγια πάμε για αγορά άλλου λάπτοπ...



Λίγο η τεχνολογία που την 'παλιώνουν' (με PC 5-7 ετών ούτε internet ή pdf browsing δεν μπορείς να κάνεις με τα flash players και τα βαριά πια readers), ασύμφορη πάντα η επισκευή (κόστος ακόμη και για τον έλεγχο), μη προσβάσιμες 'αντιπροσωπείες και service' (τους τα στέλνεις με courier) κλπ. Ασε που όταν 'πέσει' η μπαταρία θέλεις και 100-150 Ευρώ ...

Στη δική μου περίπτωση, χρησιμοποιώ EeePC 1000H, έχει χαλάσει 2 φορές εντός εγγύησης, ταξίδεψε στην Ιταλία και πρόσφατα στην Ελλάδα, επισκευάστηκε μέτρια στην Ιταλία (ξέχασαν να βάλουν τις βίδες στο LCD panel!) και πολύ καλά εδώ. Συνολικά εντός εγγύησης μου αλλάξανε πληκτρολόγιο, LCD panel, κουμπάκια touch panel και τώρα motherboard όλα ΧΩΡΙΣ δική μου χρέωση (εγγύηση).

Τι θα γίνει όμως αν συμβεί μια βλάβη σε 5 μήνες που τελειώνει η εγγύηση;

*Τελικά αγοράζουμε* laptop/netbook/gsm/dect/... μόνο για τη χρονική διάρκεια της εγγύησης, άρα πληρώνουμε *ετήσια συνδρομή χρήσης laptop!* Αν χαλάσουν εντός εγγύησης το στοίχημα το χάνει η εταιρεία, αλλιώς ο πελάτης ...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## BESTCHRISS

1)βγαλε τον σκληρο δισκο και δες αν μπορει να μπει στο bios
συνηθως τα laptop μπαινουν με F2 η αλλο μπουτον δες manual 
αν μπει τοτε εχει προβλημα ο δισκος

2)βγαλε τις μνημες και ξαναβαλε την μια
αν ξεκινησει με την μια μνημη τοτε φυσικα προβλημα εχει η αλλη
αν ξεκινησι κανονικα τοτε εχουν φυγει οι μνημες απο την θεση 

3)αν παλι δεν ξεκιναει τοτε ειναι ο επεξεργαστης
τον βγαζεις και τον ξαναβαζεις

----------


## JOUN

> Για σε ολους
> 
> Τελικα μου ειπαν οτι χαλασε η μητρηκη και αν θελω να διορθωσω την ζημια το κοστος ειναι  400 ευρωπουλα, με λιγα λογια παμε για αγορα αλλου λαπτοπ, αυτα τα νεα και σας ευχαρηστω ολους για την βοηθεια.
> 
> Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση, θελω να κανω το τρικ του  (Κλικ) αλλα' δεν μπορεσα να ξεκουμποσω την μητρηκη, εβγαλα ολες τις βιδες αλλα' καπου προς την μεση σαν να εχει βιδα, ρωτω.. μηπως ειναι και κουμποτο; αν γνωρηζεται κατι, παρακαλω τα φωτα σας.
> 
> Να εισται ολοι καλα....



AN λεω ΑΝ φταιει η καρτα γραφικων δες κατι παρομοιο να παρεις μια ιδεα... (Μην τρομαξεις)
Το εχω κανει στο δικο μου με απολυτη επιτυχια.
Το καλο ξεκιναει στο 7.37
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpnqhRYGLw"]YouTube- HP Pavilion DV6000 Blank screen fix  BGA rework video problem[/ame]

----------


## Κωστης

Για σας και ευχαρηστω για της απαντησεις

1) Radiometer ραμ  δισκο  καρτα ασυρματου  βιδες, καπου στη μεση του πληκτρολογιου εκει κραταει, φωτο λιγο δισκολα  ο υπολογιστης ειναι παλιος και τα κολπα τα ξερει ο γιος μου αλλά θα προσπαθησω.

2) Mihos  ξεκουμπωσα καποια σημεια εχουν και βιδα, αλλά καπου στη μεση του πληκτρολογιου κραταει, φενεται σαν να ειναι βιδα ομως δεν μπορω να την δω,για αυτο ρωτω μηπως ειναι κουμπωμα αλλά, και να κουμπωνη τοσο γερα;

3) GeorgeVita  πολυ σωστα 99,9 τις εκατω.

4) BESTCHRISS  1  2  τα εκανα,  ο επεξεργαστεις μαλον κολιμενος ειναι το τραβαω και δεν ερχετε.

JOUN   Το βιντεο δεν μου το ανοιγει, θα προσπαθηξσω στο γιουτουπ.


Να εισται καλα και σας ευχωμαι ενα καλο  Σαβατοκιριακο.

----------


## klik

το πληκτρολόγιο το έχεις βγάλει; σωστά;

----------


## Radiometer

> *Τελικά αγοράζουμε* laptop/netbook/gsm/dect/... μόνο για τη χρονική διάρκεια της εγγύησης, άρα πληρώνουμε *ετήσια συνδρομή χρήσης laptop!* Αν χαλάσουν εντός εγγύησης το στοίχημα το χάνει η εταιρεία, αλλιώς ο πελάτης ...



Σε μερικά πολυκαταστήματα με κάποιο επιπλέον ποσό σου κάνουν επέκταση τη εγγύηση

----------


## Κωστης

Χερετω





> το πληκτρολόγιο το έχεις βγάλει; σωστά;



Οχι γιατι νομιζα οτι βγενει με το καπακι μαζι, τελικα ειδα το βιντεο και πως βγενει το πληκτρολογιο θα ενεργησω και θα σας ενημερωσω.

Radiometer  με την εγγυηση ετσι ειναι και εδω στη Γερμανια πληρωνεις κατι παραπανω και παρατηνετε η εγγυηση αναλογα για ποσο θελεις, τωρα το δικο μου δεν ειχε εγγυηση ο λογος ειναι οτι, ηταν το δειγμα και αυτα τα δηνουν φθηνωτερα.

Να εισται καλα.

----------


## aquasonic

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να βοηθήσει η λύση αυτή, αλλά μετά απο κάποιο (μικρό χρονικό διάστημα επανέρχεται το πρόβλημα.



90% διορθωνεται, και σχεδον 100% στα HP (βεβαια μεχρι να ψοφησει παντελως η κολληση ε?)

Φυσικα και μετα απο καποια στιγμη ξαναχαλαει, αλλα μπορω να σου πω (με καμαρι κιολλας μιας και ειναι οι πιο πετυχημενες επισκευες μου σε λαπτοπ) οτι με μια μικρη πατεντα στο συστημα ψυξης, και λιγο φιλοτιμο απο τον χρηστη (που θα το αφησει να κανει cooldown μετα απο ενα βαρυ παιχνιδι κλπ), εχω φτασει στα 3 λαπτοπ να δουλευουν 8, 6 και 3μηνες το καθενα υστερα απο την επισκευη, και να εχουν ακομα περιθοριο αλλα 2-3 ζεσταματα...  :Biggrin: 

Κωστη οι χρονοι που σου διχνει το συγκεκριμενο video ειναι για τα HP. Στα IBM κλπ παιζουν διαφορετικοι χρονοι και θερμοκρασιες, αν και το βιντεακι αυτο ειναι φουλ κατατοπιστικο. Για να εισαι σιγουρος, δοκιμασε να παιξεις μονο με την μικρη σκαλα στο πιστολι, και αν εχει και επιλογη ανεμιστηρα στην χαμηλη μην κυνηγας τα smd σε ολο το δωματιο  :Lol:  και το πιστολι ΚΑΘΕΤΑ στην μητρικη και ΚΥΚΛΙΚΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΤΣ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ, ΜΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΠΑΛΑΜΗΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ  :Wink: 

καλη επιτυχια man!

----------


## Κωστης

Για σας παλληκαρια,

εισται διαμαντια,η συνβουλες και τα παραδειγματα με εκαναν ξεφτερι.
Λοιπον αφου ανοιξα τα παντα με πρωσοχη εκανα αυτο που πρωτεινε ο ΚΛΙΚ  ζεστανα την μητρηκη,αφου την τοποθετησα πανω σε τακακια να ειναι ψιλα απο τον πανγκο εργασιας και το πιστολι θερμου αερα στη δευτερη σκαλα ζεστανα την καθε μερια περιπου με τρια λεπτα, τη μητρηκη  την ειχα πλακα και απο επανω τη ζεστανα και ολα ειναι μια χαρα τωρα σας γραφω με το λαπτοπ μου, δουλευει μια χαρα και δεν χαθηκε ουτε ενα αρχειο, σα να μη σηνεβει τιποτε, ολα λειτουργουν τελεια!

Και για μια φορα ακομη σας ευχαρηστω ολους, εισται διαμαντια.


Κληνω για να συνεχεισω τη σηναρμολογησει.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό που έκανες λέγεται reflow και είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα.
Μόνο που κανονικά χρειάζεται και flux και λίγο πιο ευγενικά εργαλεία. Βέβαια και με τα άγρια λειτουργεί αλλα παίζει να κάνεις ζημιά. Εφ' όσον σου δούλεψε μή μιλάς καθόλου.

Για να καταλάβεις το τσιπάκι που ζέστανες έχει απο κάτω του κολλήσεις με τη μορφή μπαλίτσας (απο κόλληση). Κάποιες ραγίζουν κλπ και με το ζέσταμα τις ξανακολλάς. Ραγίζουν λόγω του οτι η πλακέτα δεν είναι ανθεκτική σε λυγίσματα και χτυπήματα/κουνήματα. Με ένα ζέσταμα ξανακολλάν, τώρα αν κάνεις το λάθος και κουνήσεις η παρακάψεις το κύκλωμα τότε το παίρνεις στο χέρι.

Για να μήν σου ξανασυμβεί απλά χρησιμοποιείς flux και κάνεις καλύτερες κολλήσεις ή κάνεις reball και αλλάζεις τις μπαλίτσες κάτω απ το ολοκληρωμένο. Μάλιστα μερικοί κατασκευαστές βάζουν και ρητήνη απο κάτω ωστε να κρατάει τα πάντα.
btw το αλουμινόχαρτο δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση, γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα kapton films.

----------


## Κωστης

Για σου Κωνσταντινε, ειμασται και συνονοματοι:

Οπως και να ειναι παντως δουλεψε, και αυτο χαρι στη βοηθεια σας.

Εχει και κατι μαστορια εδω στη Γερμανια, να μην πω, τη μια μου λεει οτι ειναι ο σκλιρος,την αλλη η μνημη και μητρηκη, τι μενει: το πλαισιο και η οθονη, γλητωσα τα 400€ που ηθελε και εγω εγινα μαστορας οπως ειπα πιο πριν χαρι σε εσας!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leonardo

Η  ομαδα ηλεκτρονικων "ΣΚΙΖΕΙ"... Τα καταφεραμε !

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά έχω μπροστά μου λυμένο ένα netbook acer aspire one zg5.
Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, τι να ζεστάνω ακριβώς? Όλη την πλακέτα η αυτά τα δύο τσίπ?

----------


## Κωστης

Καλημερα σε ολους

φιλε Νικο αυτο που εκανα εγω σε ASUS X50N ειναι, εβγαλα την μπαταρια μια μικρη στρογγυλη σαν δυο ευρο περιπου το μεγεθος, εβαλα δυο τακακια υψους δεκα πόντων στο παγκο ή τραπεζι τοποθετεισα την μητρικη επανω και ζεστανα με το αεροθερμο πιστολι στη δευτερη σκαλα πηγενωντας περα δοθε και σε υψος 7 με 10 ποντους αποφευγωντας τα πλαστηκα σημεια μην τηχων λιωσουν για 3 λεπτα και απο τις δυο μεριες,

ευχωμαι καλη επιτυχια, και πες μας νεα.

----------


## PCMan

Οκ κώστα. Μένει μόνο να κοιτάξω για πιστόλι γιατι δεν έχω..
Σκεφτόμουν να δοκιμασω με πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά! Καλά μην βαράτε... :P

----------


## leosedf

Το πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά δεν ανεβάζει τόσους βαθμούς. Φαντάζεσαι να έφτανε τους 300-400 τί θα πάθαινε το κεφάλι σου?

----------


## PCMan

Χμ.. Εδώ πόσους βαθμούς χρειαζόμαστε ακριβώς? Φοβαμαι μήπως ζεστάνω πολύ την πλακέτα και αρχίζουν να ξεκολάνε και να πεφτουν τα εξαρτήματα που είναι απο την κάτω μεριά...

----------


## Κωστης

Για σου Νικο,

Βρες ενα θερμοπιστολο βαλε την δευτερη σκαλα και σε υψως  5 με 7 ποντους ζεστενης την μητρικη για δυο με τρια λεπτα πηγενωντας το πιστολι δεξια αριστερα ή ( ζικ ζακ) στα κυκλωματα, δεν θα το εχεις σταθερα σε ενα σημειο και οχι πανω στα πλαστικα,θα λειωσουν συγουρα, αφου πρωτα την τοποθετησης οριζοντια, δηλαδη πλακα τα τακακια που αναφερα σε αλλο ποστ ειναι για να μην χαλαση το τραπεζι ή ο πανγκος, προχωρα και μην φοβασε αφου το εκανα εγω συγουρα μπορεις να το κανει και εσυ.

----------


## leosedf

Αν είναι lead free ξεκινάς απο 280 μέχρι 400 αλλα χρειάζεται προθερμάνσεις κλπ.
Γενικά όλα τα εξαρτήματα στα datasheet τους έχουν και το προφίλ κόλλησης.

----------


## PCMan

Μπα παιδία.. Τζίφος..
Το ζέστανα για 5-6 λεπτα απ την μία μεριά που έιναι ο επεξεργαστής και άλλα 3-4 απ'την άλλη στους 300 βαθμους και κάπου στη μέση των χρόνων ένα γρήγορο ζέσταμα στους 500 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Μόλις πατάω το κουμπί να ανοίξει, αναβει το πράσινο λαμπακι και δουλέυει το ανεμιστηράκι. Δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο. Αμα το πατήσω ξανα για να κλέισει δεν κάνει τίποτα. Αν το πατήσω παρατεταμένα κλείνει. Η οθόνη φαίνεται να μην δουλευει. Δεν ανάβει καθόλου. Η gpu και η cpu ζεστένονται κανονικά. Ούτε καίνε ούτε είναι κρύα.

Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ..

----------


## Κωστης

Καλημερα,

Λιπαμαι φιλε μου που δεν εγινε κατι, απο μερια μου δυστηχως δεν μπορω να βοηθεισω αλλο, ευχωμαι καποιος συνφορουμιτης με πολυ περισοτερες γνωσεις να βοηθειση.

----------


## steel_

Το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι ταχει παιξει ο σκληρος,βαζεις καινουργιο και εισαι οκ

----------


## PCMan

> Το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι ταχει παιξει ο σκληρος,βαζεις καινουργιο και εισαι οκ



 Φίλε μου αν ήταν σκληρός θα έβλεπα κάτι στην οθόνη...
Δεν έχω σκληρό συνδεμένο. Μόνο μνήμη.

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση!
εχω ενα acer 7520g ,το οποιο πλεον δεν ανοιγει! κολλησε προ ημερων ενω ημουν στα windows και εκτοτε οταν παω να το ανοιξω κανει συνεχεια επανεκινησεις χωρις καν να προλαβει να μπει στο bios!
πριν 1 ετος ειχε σταματησει να λειτουργει το dvdrw και μετα απο επικοινωνια με διαφορους...μου ειπαν οτι φταει το MCP67MV-A2 northbridge επανω στην μητρικη και πως θελει επισκευι!
λεφτα δεν υπηρχαν για αυτα που μου ζητουσαν οποτε το εβγαλα και το εβαλα σε μια εξωτερικη θηκη,για οποτε το χρειαστω!
τωρα που δεν ανοιγει πλεον καθολου,βρισκοντας διαφορα βιντεο φια reflow,reheating,reballing,θελω να δοκιμασω να το ζεστανω το εν λογο chip με πιστολι θερμου αερα.
σε ποιες θερμοκρασιες και για ποσα λεπτα ακριβως να το δοκιμασω?
επισης να πριν την << θερμανση>> να ριξω γυρω γυρω απο το chip,  lead free flux?
καπου ειχα δει και διαβασει οτι πρεπει!
μια βοηθεια παιδια,γιατι το λυπαμαι το λαπτοπ!

----------


## Κωστης

> καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση!
> εχω ενα acer 7520g ,το οποιο πλεον δεν ανοιγει! κολλησε προ ημερων ενω ημουν στα windows και εκτοτε οταν παω να το ανοιξω κανει συνεχεια επανεκινησεις χωρις καν να προλαβει να μπει στο bios!
> πριν 1 ετος ειχε σταματησει να λειτουργει το dvdrw και μετα απο επικοινωνια με διαφορους...μου ειπαν οτι φταει το MCP67MV-A2 northbridge επανω στην μητρικη και πως θελει επισκευι!
> λεφτα δεν υπηρχαν για αυτα που μου ζητουσαν οποτε το εβγαλα και το εβαλα σε μια εξωτερικη θηκη,για οποτε το χρειαστω!
> τωρα που δεν ανοιγει πλεον καθολου,βρισκοντας διαφορα βιντεο φια reflow,reheating,reballing,θελω να δοκιμασω να το ζεστανω το εν λογο chip με πιστολι θερμου αερα.
> σε ποιες θερμοκρασιες και για ποσα λεπτα ακριβως να το δοκιμασω?
> επισης να πριν την << θερμανση>> να ριξω γυρω γυρω απο το chip,  lead free flux?
> καπου ειχα δει και διαβασει οτι πρεπει!
> μια βοηθεια παιδια,γιατι το λυπαμαι το λαπτοπ!



Γεια σου, Σταυρο Πηγενε στο ποστ νουμερο 55 του παροντος θεματος εκει εξηγω τι εχω κανει, κανε αυτο και περιμενε να κρυωσει,  ( το ξαναεκανα πριν τρεις βδομαδες ) ευχωμαι να πετυχει και σε εσενα.

----------


## neo24gr

> Γεια σου, Σταυρο Πηγενε στο ποστ νουμερο 55 του παροντος θεματος εκει εξηγω τι εχω κανει, κανε αυτο και περιμενε να κρυωσει,  ( το ξαναεκανα πριν τρεις βδομαδες ) ευχωμαι να πετυχει και σε εσενα.



γιεα σου φιλε και σευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
επειδη δεν εχω βγαλει την μητρικη,εαν προσπαθησω να το ζεστανω μονο απο την 1 πλευρα και ενω ειναι ακομα βιδωμενη στο κασωμα,δεν θα γινει δουλεια?
σε ποια θερμορασια ακριβως το εκανες? αποσο ξερω δεν πρεπει να ξεπερασω τους 230 βαθμους!

----------


## neo24gr

σημερα εκανα αυτο το <<πειραμα>>...
ανοιξε το λαπτοπ! 
το κακο ειναι οτι,παρολο που εβαλα 8 φυλλα αλουμινηου με μια τρυπα στην μεση για να προστατεψω τα γυρω πλαστικα,εκανα αρκετη ζημια και ιδρωσα για να τα φερω λιιιγο στα συτγκαλα τους και να κουμπωσει η μπαταρια και το πλαστικο που ξεβιδωνεις απο κατω!
μεχρι στιγμης ολα οκ! εβαλα και νεα παστα σε cpu και στο τσιπακι nvidia.
οι θερμοκρασιες cpu κυμαινονται απο 48 εως 68 βαθμους και της μητρικης εως 70 το ειδα να φευγει οταν δουλευε φουλ ο επεξεργαστης !
νορμαλ για το συγκεκριμενο λαπτοπ αυτες οι θερμοκρασιες?
εντωμεταξυ απο το τσιπακι nvidia,οπου και εκανα reflow με το θερμοπιστολο,εβγαλα ενα κομματακι pad-patch,η οπως αλλιως λεγεται και εβαλα μονο παστα οπως και στον πεξεργαστη .συγκεκριμενα αυτην>>>.
μηπως πρεπει να ψαξω να βαλω το ιδιο pad που ειχε?αφηνει μηπως καποιο κενο που εβαλα μονο παστα?

----------


## JOUN

> μηπως πρεπει να ψαξω να βαλω το ιδιο pad που ειχε?αφηνει μηπως καποιο κενο που εβαλα μονο παστα?



Ναι αφηνει κενο.Οπωσδηποτε βαλε το pad η ακομα καλυτερα ενα κομματι χαλκου αναλογου παχους και μεγεθους.(copper shim )

----------


## Κωστης

Καλησπερα Σταυρο,  εγω εβαλα παστα μονο στο επεξεργαστη,  τιποτε αλλο δεν εκανα  ( ειχα υποθεσει πως ειχες παρακολουθειση ολες τις απαντησης του θεματως και δεν σου επισηναψα το οτι πρεπει να βγαλεις την μητρυκη για να μην λιωσουν τα πλαστηκα ) επαντησε καποιος φιλος πιο προστα απο εμενα.

----------


## neo24gr

> Ναι αφηνει κενο.Οπωσδηποτε βαλε το pad η ακομα καλυτερα ενα κομματι χαλκου αναλογου παχους και μεγεθους.(copper shim )



 που μπορεις να βρεις λεπτα φυλλα χαλκου ομως?

----------


## neo24gr

> Καλησπερα Σταυρο,  εγω εβαλα παστα μονο στο επεξεργαστη,  τιποτε αλλο δεν εκανα  ( ειχα υποθεσει πως ειχες παρακολουθειση ολες τις απαντησης του θεματως και δεν σου επισηναψα το οτι πρεπει να βγαλεις την μητρυκη για να μην λιωσουν τα πλαστηκα )



το γνωριζα Κωστη,απλα ειπα να το δοκιμασω( σαν πρωταρης εκανα...) καλυπτοντας με φυλλα αλουμινιου τα πλαστικα!ευτυχως σχεδον ολα καλα με τα πλαστικα...!
στον επεξεργαστη εβαλα παστα,αλλα δεν ειχα pad για να βαλω στο αλλο τσιπακι!
παντως οι θερμοκρασιες στο τσιπακι nvidia northbridge,ανεβαινουν κατα +5 με +8 αναλογια με την θερμοκρασια του επεξεργαστη!
ειχα διαβασει πως γενικα τα pad δεν ειναι καθολου καλα!
εσυ τι θερμοκρασιες εχεις σε επεξεργαστη και μητρικη?
εβαλες το ιδιο pad στην northbridge?

----------


## Κωστης

Οπως σου γραφω εβαλα τα ιδια και απο θερμοκρασιες φυσιολογικες.

----------


## JOUN

> που μπορεις να βρεις λεπτα φυλλα χαλκου ομως?



Που αλλου; http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_kw=copper%...&_stpos=&gbr=1

----------

